# ATITool Doesn't OC



## PhoenixReborn (Dec 29, 2007)

When I slide one of the sliders up, the clock doesn't actually change.  After a few seconds, the slider goes back to the default.  If I try to find the max core or mem, the clocks are never pushed beyond their defaults.  I can OC fine in nTune and the clocks are reflected in ATITool but it means I have to use two programs and I can't just automatically have ATI find the maxes.  I have a GeForce 8600M GT and I'm running the 169.28 drivers from laptopvideo2go.


----------



## zaragon (Jan 11, 2008)

I have the same problem on my notebook.. :/

This notebook:
Intel Centrino Core 2 T7300
Nvidia GeForce 8600 GT
Ram 2 GB DDR2

I'm using Windows Vista 32bit

Someone can help us?

Thx ^^


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 11, 2008)

Make sure you have "Automatically apply clock speeds" checked in options. It might also be that notebook chipsets aren't supported, but I'm not sure on that fact.


----------



## zaragon (Jan 12, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Make sure you have "Automatically apply clock speeds" checked in options. It might also be that notebook chipsets aren't supported, but I'm not sure on that fact.



Do you mean "apply clock immedieatly after moving slider" box?
Because i can't find "Automatically apply clock speeds" in the options menu.
However i've tried with and without the "apply clock immedieatly after moving slider" without success.


----------



## Tontoman (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd say it's some Vista issue.

With my Gforce EN8800 GTS I had to go to the 163 Nvidia drivers to get the proper clocks to show up in the Beta3 ATItool program.  Then overclocking worked fine with XP.

On Vista, same drivers and same ATItool, I have the same problem you guys have.  It applies it and then snaps back to default a second later.

Think we have to face the fact that ATItool is just falling behind, but it's free software so who can complain.  Just another reason to stick with my dual OS system and keep XP around for gaming.  I NEED that OC to run Crysis .

T.


----------

